

A throw-away project that became useful: minimalist node.js framework - gliese1337
https://github.com/gliese1337/e.js

======
gliese1337
About a month ago, I decided I should finally familiarize myself with node.js,
so I went ahead and wrote a slightly-more-than-basic web server. A month
later, it turned out that my throw-away learning code was incredibly useful
for saving oodles of time prototyping at work. So, I resurrected it and
decided to start cleaning it up and adding features as I find them useful.
There's not much done yet, but hopefully somebody else finds it useful, too.

